
Managing engineering teams - erbdex
http://www.defmacro.org/2014/10/03/engman.html
======
mbesto
> _Most people won’t easily share their emotions. Have frequent informal
> conversations, and tease out everything that might be wrong. Then fix it if
> you can._

This. I've worked with many software organizations who jump to conclusions
about their engineers and their reaction about poor performance is usually "we
need to fire him/her" or "I don't think I have the right dev team". I always
have to ask "When was the last time you asked that person what they really
want to do?" The answer is almost universally "not since we hired them". It's
a healthy conversation and something that needs to happen more often than it
does in engineering teams.

------
awaythrow101
How does an individual contributor (specifically in a startup) get promoted to
engineering management?

My company is specifically looking to hire a PMP certified manager
(externally) to oversee the five person dev team, and there's no way I could
get that certification because it requires five years of management
experience. Is it worth having a conversation to see if this requirement can
be overcome?

~~~
philjr
Sounds like you're not working in a technology company, where technology is in
the DNA of the company.

PMP certified dev managers without any dev experience (I'll emphasise the last
bit), in my experience, have been universally poor. There's too big a gap to
fill between project management language (which is what pmp or prince gives
you) and building something through modern development practices. If you have
some very strong engineering leads who can fill the gap and translate then
that might work but it's a dynamic I've never seen balanced correctly. Most
successful technology/software companies that I know don't work this way which
is why I made my original comment above.

Addressing your desire to move in to management, the first thing you need to
do is express a desire to move in to management and then you need to figure
out (communicate with your current boss) how to get from here to there. The
simplest way I've seen this achieved is by being part of a growing
organisation as there's always lots of opportunities. It's much easier to get
an internal promotion than moving to management externally, but you could set
those expectations through the interview process... "I'm really interested in
a senior engineer position but my ambition is to move in to management. Do you
see me being able to fulfil that ambition with your company?"

~~~
awaythrow101
Thanks for the feedback. We are a software company (web and mobile), but we
work in the broadcast industry where things can be a little more old-
fashioned.

Ultimately I want to run my own company eventually, and I feel like management
experience would be a beneficial and necessary thing to have in that case. I
worry that remaining a developer (even with an inflated title) will make it
look like I'm standing still in my career.

I think I just need to bite the bullet and have the conversation, at least
once this project is finished.

------
BurningFrog
All I want from my manager is actually #6: _Fire bullies and underperformers_.

Once we have a team of friendly and skilled people, we can sort everything
else out.

------
Practicality
These are helpful points. I would like to have some more detail regarding
having a "rough edge" when necessary. The articles states “I’m not ok with
that” is usually enough. What about when it's not?

Some engineers are not as socially smart as they are technically, so they
might not understand they just hit a boundary. I think they are still workable
though. You just have to be willing to explain things to some.

Still, very helpful points, I just want more.

~~~
philjr
Normally in a group setting you probably don't want to go much further than
that so if that comment with the right intonation (assertive not aggressive)
doesn't work then you've got a bigger issue.

At this point I'd look to move on in a group setting and talk to the
individual one on one. The non violent communication link on that page also
addresses good ways of having that conversation with your employee. It's not
an easy conversation but it should either bring you and your employee closer
or, hopefully in the minority of conversations, let you know you have an issue
on your hand.

Part of this is building trust with your employees through regular, meaningful
one on one's. Maybe your employee really feels like you were not the right
person to make that decision and so maybe they were right to push back. Be
open to the fact you might be wrong. But, if you've got someone constantly
swimming against the tide in a _disruptive_ fashion you've got a problem.

I've been told I'm wrong and corrected by my colleagues and team literally
hundreds of times. So it's not about a respect-my-authority! situation. Make
sure you don't setup an environment where people can't question, you're not
trying to create a Dickensian factory. Typically, once all parties enter in to
the conversation with mutual respect then everything will be fine.
Occasionally someone (including you) step over the line and you should
acknowledge that but then swiftly move on if it's not commonplace.

Its often not the contents but the packaging, frequency and intent of the
comments that are the issue in my experience. If you decide you've got a
problem then it's time for those difficult conversations.

------
simpixelated
How do I tactfully express a few key points of advice from this article to my
manager? He's generally a good manager, just very bad at:

 _> 14\. Don’t shoot down ideas until it’s necessary._

 _> 25\. Don’t judge too quickly; you’re right less often than you think. Even
if you’re sure you’re right in any given case, wait until everyone’s opinion
is heard._

 _> 30\. Most conflict happens because people don’t feel heard. Sit down with
each person and ask them how they feel. Listen carefully. Then ask again. And
again. Then summarize what they said back to them. Most of the time that will
solve the problem._

 _> 34\. Use non-violent communication — it’s the best method I know of to
critique people’s behavior without offending them. It smells like a management
fad, but it really works (I promise)._

Number #34 includes a link to an article on non-violent communication which
pretty much sums up why I feel stressed and pressured at work all the time.
It's not so much the deadlines, although they are stressful sometimes, it's
more my managers communication style.

 _> Say you’re an early employee at a startup. You’re probably working 12 to
14 hours a day doing the work of three people. So which question would you
prefer to hear from a teammate?

A. Will you get your work done this week? B. What do you need to hit your
deadline this week?

The first is an example of a closed question. It requires a “yes” or “no”
response and does nothing to acknowledge your dedication or address your
feelings about it. You know there’s a right answer and a wrong answer, and
just knowing that is likely to make you tense, agitated and defensive._

[http://firstround.com/review/power-up-your-team-with-
nonviol...](http://firstround.com/review/power-up-your-team-with-nonviolent-
communication-principles/)

My manager is constantly asking type A questions. It took my a long time to
understand why I felt so pressured and this is exactly why. He just wants to
hear yes and if he hears no, it feels like I've done something wrong. He is
willing to help if that's the case, but every meeting feels like a hostile
negotiation.

~~~
philjr
Have a frank and honest conversation. Any good manager doesn't want his
employees to be stressed. Mention the S word and you'll get his attention.

Have you brought this up with him previously?

~~~
simpixelated
I've certainly mentioned stress, but the target has always been deadlines,
shifting priorities, etc. I've never been able to articulate his particular
faults.

~~~
philjr
Remember it's his communication style so first thing is try not to get
stressed in the first place. If your child starts crying, you may get stressed
the first couple of times, but with experience you understand it's just the
nature of the child and there are a set of steps you can take to diffuse the
situation. Treat your situation with your boss the same way.

At a tactical level start translating his requirements down to less aggressive
language in your head.

Your long term plan though should be to tackle his communication style head on
in a relaxed way. If you have regular one on one's start addressing this
there. If you don't talk to him about organising them or organise them
yourself as a way to stay on point priority wise.

You may end up figuring out you have a shitty boss, but any half way decent
boss wants to improve so if you give him the opportunity they often will.

~~~
simpixelated
Thanks, this advice will definitely help. I know he's open to feedback so I'll
make sure to be proactive.

~~~
philjr
Feel free to reach out for any advice. Email is in profile

------
aioprisan
[http://www.rethinkdb.com/jobs](http://www.rethinkdb.com/jobs) gives a 404

~~~
simi_
Maybe because they don't actually have a jobs page?
[http://rethinkdb.com/about/](http://rethinkdb.com/about/)

edit:
[https://www.google.de/search?q=jobs+site%3Arethinkdb.com](https://www.google.de/search?q=jobs+site%3Arethinkdb.com)

------
mrits
A manager could be new and he could be managing an Engineer that is has
already completed successful projects at the company. In this scenario the
manager is actually the one that would be at risk getting fired for being too
pushy with the engineer.

